# Maine Coon Chewing problem



## Team Bella (Jan 27, 2009)

I have 2 Maine Coons and bother have a real chewing problem. When they are sat having a cuddle they start to nibble my fingers, gently to start and then they move onto the back teeth and have a good chew. 
Both chew handbags, electric cables ( luckily not plugged into the socket) and have managed to destroy several electrical items. 
Is this normal Maine Coon behaviour or should I by them a bone !!:biggrin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hiya

How old are they when they teeth they tend to chew more. One of my maine coons loves to chew anything plastic. shes 2 years old and has always done it. Maybe try putting some lemon juice on the wires cats dont like citrus fruits. it might stop them


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

one of my MC's likes to chew cardboard, always has done.

she chewed fingers as a kitten, as a lot of kittens do, but still does it at 9 years old!


----------



## Team Bella (Jan 27, 2009)

They're both 4 years. There teeth are in good conditition. I've had them since they were kittens and they both came from different breeders. It must be a maine thing.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

none of my other MC's have ever chewed, but some cats just do


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

its just there personality it seems like


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I have some that do and some that don't so i think it is just a personality based thing x

i do know that putting awfully bitter stuff on the things they chew does help with the majority - but i have known one MC to love bitter apple spray :thumbdown: lol x

i'd be inclined to try and find them things they can actually chew on, like cardboard boxes or maybe even chewy toys for dogs (they're not a small breed cat by any means are they lol) and just deter them as much as possible from the electricals - maybe make small boxes for behind TV's to put wires in or use the cable tidy's and bitter apple spray them  x


----------



## Team Bella (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, do think it is a personality thing. They are a great breed and visitors can't believe how big they are


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

My ragdoll chews on things. There are teeth marks on my bannister and some woodwork. She also likes cardboard and paper(especially gift bags). I gave a friend a present one time and didn't notice that she punctured the whole top of the bag!! I called it ABC bags--already been chewed!:laugh:


----------



## marianne (Aug 12, 2008)

Also- My Maine Coon kitten enjoys chewing on my hands and arms!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

marianne said:


> My ragdoll chews on things. There are teeth marks on my bannister and some woodwork. She also likes cardboard and paper(especially gift bags). I gave a friend a present one time and didn't notice that she punctured the whole top of the bag!! I called it ABC bags--already been chewed!:laugh:


LMAO at ABC - very clever  x


----------



## Team Bella (Jan 27, 2009)

I took in a parcel for my next door neighbour and when she came round to collect it I noticed the corner was full of little tooth marks. 
They have chewed through 1 mobile phone charger, 2 laptop leads ( the boss was not happy), 1 cable for a dab radio, cable for hand held hoover. There's lots more but these have been the most expensive items. The funniest thing is I have a dog who is about a year younger than them and she has NEVER EVER chewed anything 
I think I've lost the battle on this.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

My Maine Coon kitten does this too! Her auntie did this at the breeders too but it was very very very gentle. They said it was grooming.


----------

